# Building my Bedroom Mixed Reef Tank ~ Updated!



## CRJ

Hey all! So glad theres more local guys! I am currently mid project on a Biocube rimless tank! It started life as a used $40 tank and ive torn it down to just the front glass and base. It will feature mixed coral's, fish from around the world, crabs, snails, hermits, starfish.. the works! Lighting will be covered by a Ecotech Radion XR30w fixture, flow is coming from a MP10w paired to the light, and all this is running simulation mode with storm mode active.

Im going for as clean as possible, i want to make it look like a glass box with a light and nothing else!

Pictures? SURE!























































Ill update when i get the biocube sealed and cleaned up! Water test is coming soon!


----------



## sig

very nice and be careful with LED. for me it looks like very low

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CRJ

sig said:


> very nice and be careful with LED. for me it looks like very low


I have a hanging kit to get it above my 29. Its just resting on 2x4's to get the corals and fish acclimated to it while they are in the 14gallon biocube. When done it will be 10-12" above the water.


----------



## sig

be careful with to much white - this is a way to algae. I am not familiar with the radion, but this is the case for other LED

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CRJ

A few things have changed, heres some updated pictures. i have added a phosban, which is the most obvious change.


----------



## CRJ

Holy, totally forgot about this thing. Big update!

Custom built stand


















Finished



















Sump w/ ATO tank










The tank I was going to use has some damage, so im waiting to hear bac from miracles on the cost of a 24x24x18 rimless cube.


----------



## Chromey

good luck, Miracles Was way to busy to Deal with my wife.

She wanted a 200Gallon 12-1800$ tank, And they cant take the time to answer questions.


----------



## sig

Chromey said:


> good luck, Miracles Was way to busy to Deal with my wife.
> 
> She wanted a 200Gallon 12-1800$ tank, And they cant take the time to answer questions.


Looks like you had wrong questions 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CRJ

Did you call them? did you give them a few days to answer? 

your not the only person who wants a tank, im not expecting an answer for at least 3 days


----------



## Chromey

Called 4-5 times, Sent 3-4 emails-Its been over a month now.

She will end up going to Flavio at AdvanceReef in Milton, At least he has time for the little people.


----------



## CRJ

Chromey said:


> Called 4-5 times, Sent 3-4 emails-Its been over a month now.
> 
> She will end up going to Flavio at AdvanceReef in Milton, At least he has time for the little people.


yea i was talking to him today, he does good work but is very expensive with tanks.


----------



## zk4444

CRJ said:


> your not the only person who wants a tank, im not expecting an answer for at least 3 days


Well I think it's time for them to hire a secretary/front desk.



Chromey said:


> Called 4-5 times, Sent 3-4 emails-Its been over a month now.
> 
> She will end up going to Flavio at AdvanceReef in Milton, At least he has time for the little people.


That's just totally unacceptable. Businesses like these really ticks me off -- there is seriously no excuse for not getting back to you. None.

People like myself who will consider calling them in the future now have 2nd thoughts about dealing with them, let alone refer them to friends, regardless how great their tanks are. I'd rather take my cash elsewhere...


----------



## CRJ

Made the move to the new stand.

before:










After:


----------



## CRJ

zk4444 said:


> Well I think it's time for them to hire a secretary/front desk.
> 
> That's just totally unacceptable. Businesses like these really ticks me off -- there is seriously no excuse for not getting back to you. None.
> 
> People like myself who will consider calling them in the future now have 2nd thoughts about dealing with them, let alone refer them to friends, regardless how great their tanks are. I'd rather take my cash elsewhere...


i cant imagine calling somewhere 5 times and nobody picking up the phone. I get answers back from then within a day, and was on the phone with them this morning. Theres gotta be more to the story, like your changing your mind often or something.

Anyways... I'll let you know when i get my quote, and place an order.


----------



## Chromey

CRJ Your Really New Here so you dont know anything about me....

I dont change my Mind, I dont make up Stories.

WHat you see is what you get.

I asked for a quote on a 220G tank

72-30-24.

I got a quote and thats it...

I emails about overflows, No response, Glass thickness, No response, Drilling locations for closed loop, No response.

Call after Call i get a lady saying "Hes not in the office, Please give me your number and he can call you back"

He has WAY too much business to deal with a small time guy like me..

Flavios tanks cost more then some others, But the key thing is, You get what you pay for.'

If you want the best its going to cost you.


----------



## pat3612

Looking good like your stand


----------



## CRJ

Chromey said:


> CRJ Your Really New Here so you dont know anything about me....
> 
> I dont change my Mind, I dont make up Stories.
> 
> WHat you see is what you get.
> 
> I asked for a quote on a 220G tank
> 
> 72-30-24.
> 
> I got a quote and thats it...
> 
> I emails about overflows, No response, Glass thickness, No response, Drilling locations for closed loop, No response.
> 
> Call after Call i get a lady saying "Hes not in the office, Please give me your number and he can call you back"
> 
> He has WAY too much business to deal with a small time guy like me..
> 
> Flavios tanks cost more then some others, But the key thing is, You get what you pay for.'
> 
> If you want the best its going to cost you.


dont know what to tell ya bud, i have no problem talking to them, have been with 3 different designs. They have even sent pictures of what different designs and ideas.

As for Flavio, you do get what you pay for, a nice tank at a heck of a markup.

And if your in Acton, why dont you just drive there and talk to them? i wont even order my 45 over the phone without seeing their drawings first hand to make sure they are correct.


----------



## RR37

Chromey said:


> Call after Call i get a lady saying "Hes not in the office, Please give me your number and he can call you back"


Thats weird, I called 2 weeks back and didn't have any issue getting a price. I didn't really have any question but the quote I got. I was also told it'd be 1-2 week from the time I placed my order. I was supply a CAD file, not sure if that had anything to do with it.

CRJ - Looking good. I like the stand, any plans to finish the front ?


----------



## CRJ

RR37 said:


> Thats weird, I called 2 weeks back and didn't have any issue getting a price. I didn't really have any question but the quote I got. I was also told it'd be 1-2 week from the time I placed my order. I was supply a CAD file, not sure if that had anything to do with it.
> 
> CRJ - Looking good. I like the stand, any plans to finish the front ?


Yes the front will have a single solid panel held in place with magnets. it currently needs to be trimmed with a table saw, which i dont have access to right now. I just havent gotten around to it yet.


----------



## CRJ

Selling a few things tonight, im going to take the money i get and use it for the deposit on my new tank. Miracles is going to build me a 24x24x18 tall tank. I think this is a good size and i can stick with it for many years to come until im in my own place and ready to buy a 150G. Still a little hesitant, so i haven't placed it yet.


----------



## CRJ

*Skimmer*

How I love updates! I went and picked up my new skimmer tonight, got it together and in the tank. Now i can setup my baffles and check one more thing off my list to do!


----------



## CRJ

Heres the PDF miracles sent me.


----------



## RR37

Nice ! I'm a fan of centered over flows though


----------



## CRJ

RR37 said:


> Nice ! I'm a fan of centered over flows though


my plan is a half moon of coral, and a second island. its hard to explain, but coral and rock will hide most of the overflow, and i wanted a large center swimming area. Once its up it will all make sense. The overflow is only a 5x3 so its tiny.


----------



## thmh

Why have a center over flow when you can have an external over flow! way more space in the tank for everything.


----------



## J_T

thmh said:


> Why have a center over flow when you can have an external over flow! way more space in the tank for everything.


That is the biggest regret I have with my current tank. I should have paid the extra, and gone with the external like I was going to. On paper, it didn't look like I was loosing much space, but when I started putting rock in, I found out fast how much room it took up.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RR37

thmh said:


> Why have a center over flow when you can have an external over flow! way more space in the tank for everything.


This is so true.


----------



## CRJ

It just dawned on my i ordered 1/2" glass... with an MP10. 

So between the width of the tank, and the glass thickness im going to need a second Radion to do any SPS, and a MP40 if the MP10 wont stick...


Yay.... LOL More ways to spend money i dont want to!


----------



## RR37

I've got an MP10 running on 1/2" no issues yet.


----------



## CRJ

RR37 said:


> I've got an MP10 running on 1/2" no issues yet.


good to know, i hope i can get away with it since im not doing any sps right now.

Bought an refractometer and some reagents for the hanna checkers, now stocked and ready to cycle a tank. My stand gets to come apart as it needs a 3/4" top, so im going to change a couple things with its design i think. Also going to try and make the switch to moving my room downstairs this week. Gonna be a very busy week if i do it!

setting up a QT tank, need to grab a shelf unit. the rest ill finish once its in my basement. How i hate moving a room of storage... LOL


----------



## rickcasa

CRJ said:


> How I love updates! I went and picked up my new skimmer tonight, got it together and in the tank. Now i can setup my baffles and check one more thing off my list to do!


Sweet skimmer!! I've got my eye on a Reef Octopus too. Where did you get yours? I'm hoping Go Reef will have a decent sale so I can order all my gear all at once. Local lfs can't seem to compete with online....maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## CRJ

advanced reef in milton. $190 + tax, best ive seen. online they are 179+tax and shipping.


----------



## CRJ

Miracles shot me over an email. ive requested my tank be built without a plastic trim on the bottom, as its a non floating bottom (side glass sitting on bottom pane) so i feel it would add too much stress sitting on foam. Tank is looking great!


----------



## J_T

Actually, they use a thin trim on tanks like that. Mine sits fine on the foam.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RR37

CRJ said:


> Miracles shot me over an email. ive requested my tank be built without a plastic trim on the bottom, as its a non floating bottom (side glass sitting on bottom pane) so i feel it would add too much stress sitting on foam. Tank is looking great!


What does miracles recommend ?

Looks great !


----------



## J_T

RR37 said:


> What does miracles recommend ?
> 
> Looks great !


I was told to put foam under. Wasn't needed as the glass is 3/4" thick. But since it wasn't their stand, it was recommended if I liked having a warranty.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig

trim on the bottom is non functional and does not make difference with the foam or without. Foam simple accepts shape of the item on the top.

I like the trim because it covers dirty sand

Tank is a beauty.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CRJ

Yea im feeling no trim. Im going to make a moulding to go around the bottom of the tank, sobit covers the foam and lower edge. 

But like mentioned, the trim is pontless and since my stand is exactly 24" i dont want a tank thats 24" plus trim overhanging.


----------



## CRJ




----------



## CRJ

This past week has been interesting!

I walked into work Wed morning after the long weekend, sat down and was quickly pulled into a meeting. The dealership was letting me go...  They decided to cut down their sales team, and I being the youngest, got the boot. I then revised my resume, got cleaned up and headed to Ford where i applied and on saturday got the job as Sales and Leasing Rep and Internet design/upkeep. I start Tuesday!

So.. today i started my "Fix" to the stand i built a few months back. Ill let the pics do most of the talking.

I removed the old top.

















This little lip, is what caused me to have to re-do the top. I missed it when i put it together the first time. Im actually glad im doing it over, I like this idea better. 









3/4" top, double slide doors on 22" tracks and 1x1/2" end caps. 































































2 days ago i also started up the holding tank.


----------



## rburns24

Congrats on the new job. Always nice to walk from one straight into another.


----------



## rickcasa

Way to bounce back! Sounds like a more interesting role too with some website duties.
So the build goes on...


----------



## CRJ

The build sure will! only thing after the tank shows is to plumb it and water test. then wait a month before i drop the fish in!

on the phone now with miracles trying to track down my tank. They said its built!  waiting on a cleaning, and then shipping. I may just drive up and pick it up, we'll see! Their next run for my area is the 22nd of jan. 

Nate


----------



## CRJ

Final wash and packaging is going on now, should see the tank in roughly 10 days.




























Also made a trip to Ikea to get the needed finishing pieces of my room. Ill update pics when its all together.


----------



## CRJ

*Trouble!*

Well i went to see my tank at the LFS. Ill start by saying that i found it unwrapped, on its side with tanks on top of it. (wasn't impressed).

The back had peel away, leaving marks. The left end had a scratch, the bulkheads were missing, and the silicone was never smoothed into the seams when it was curing.

I refused the tank, got on te phone with miracles and they were quick in getting back to me even after hours. when the tank get back to them, ill be driving there to point out the issues and will let them fix it. I have full faith it will be done right.

Pics. 

























































Im about to call them to clear a few things, i wont be having the tank shipped to this store again.


----------



## CRJ

I do need to say that Nathan at miracles has been great. derek is a bit tough to get a hold of sometimes, but just got off the phone with Nathan and hes is going to get it picked up and fixed for me. Much more relaxed knowing this. I am going to go and meet them when its back, and check out their shop and show them my concerns with the tank. if they follow through, they will for sure get my business again, even with this little speed bump. 

Nate


----------



## nfamusic

Sorry to hear and see that.
When I had my AGA built I had Shawn from Big ALs Scarborough call them and give AGA the heads up that I'm an anal mofo and if its not perfect the first time I opened the box they would have to make me a new tank, I would not accept a tank that has been repaired.


----------



## CRJ

nfamusic said:


> Sorry to hear and see that.
> When I had my AGA built I had Shawn from Big ALs Scarborough call them and give AGA the heads up that I'm an anal mofo and if its not perfect the first time I opened the box they would have to make me a new tank, I would not accept a tank that has been repaired.


yea im going to talk to them about it, i dont want a repaired tank either. with that said, I have faith that they know what they are doing.


----------



## CRJ

They say its ready, im going to head up tomorrow am and see if this is true.


----------



## Toofem

*Wow...*

I've enjoyed reading about your build, some sweet pics... Sorry about the delivery miss hap and I'm glad your employed!!


----------



## rburns24

Good luck on the tank.


----------



## wildexpressions

curious how it worked out and looking forward to following the rest of the build.


----------



## CRJ

all is well, they threw in bulkheads and the end replaced is now free starphire

After a 2 month wait, its home.


----------



## Flexin5

great looking tank!


----------



## rburns24

Glad they straightened it out to your satisfaction. The tank looks really good.


----------



## rickcasa

Good decision going with the half inch glass. Aesthetically makes an impact on this tank shape. 

Glad you survived the wait. You sure showed more patience than I would have.


----------



## nfamusic

now there is a company worth doing business with. They stand behind their product!!!
I'm glad everything worked out


----------



## nfamusic

ohhh ya and it looks pretty


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

I think the Stella Bottle is the best addition


----------



## CRJ

I have to agree. I coated the stand in stain, I'm going to put the first coat of clear on tonight after work. Plumbing, baffles in the sump, and setting up everything. Then i can fill and water test it!


----------



## CRJ

stain, trim, its coming along slowly!


----------



## explor3r

Great looking tank, now is when the fun starts


----------



## liz

Beautiful tank! 
What led light are you using? Radion?


----------



## CRJ

liz said:


> Beautiful tank!
> What led light are you using? Radion?


Yes i have a single radion.

Sump progress.


----------



## CRJ

Alright, plumbing is complete. sorta. well...almost.

im playing with the rock designs now, not sure how i want to do this just yet.


































or


----------



## fesso clown

Looks awesome. I looked back (quickly) for the dimentions of the tank but couldn't find them... what are they? It's an awesome looking tank! 

I really like your rock work. I'd stick with it. The bridge looks good (missing from last shot) 

You may want to consider a different sump layout. Your critters from the fuge might get skimmed on their way up to the DT. I think it's best to have the DT drain straight into the skimmer chamber then fuge>return or return> fuge.


----------



## CRJ

fesso clown said:


> Looks awesome. I looked back (quickly) for the dimentions of the tank but couldn't find them... what are they? It's an awesome looking tank!
> 
> I really like your rock work. I'd stick with it. The bridge looks good (missing from last shot)
> 
> You may want to consider a different sump layout. Your critters from the fuge might get skimmed on their way up to the DT. I think it's best to have the DT drain straight into the skimmer chamber then fuge>return or return> fuge.


tank is a 36x24x18 tall.

I wont be running a fuge. the left chamber is just a drain chamber, it was setup when i bought the sump used. It will have live rock in it, and thats it.


----------



## CRJ

So close! turning the pumps on this weekend after i grab some Loc-Line!


----------



## rickcasa

I find serpentine loc line returns ruin the sleek lines of rimless.


----------



## J_T

rickcasa said:


> I find serpentine loc line returns ruin the sleek lines of rimless.


Back right has been drilled. Looks like that loc line will be under water. Should look okay. Just need to make sure that sump can handle the back flow in a power outage.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Looks awesome! I'm curious, wheres the sand? lol


----------



## CRJ

rickcasa said:


> I find serpentine loc line returns ruin the sleek lines of rimless.





J_T said:


> Back right has been drilled. Looks like that loc line will be under water. Should look okay. Just need to make sure that sump can handle the back flow in a power outage.


Yep, i will be drilling a siphon release hole to break the siphon just in case. The tank is also hooked up to a 600 watt battery backup. So even if the power goes out, the return, the heater and the ATO keep going for roughly 4 hrs. 


Ryan.Wilton said:


> Looks awesome! I'm curious, wheres the sand? lol


havent dropped it in yet. still going to aquascape the tank also. Im still fiddling with it and getting my ATO setup, then once its closer to being cycled ill tear down my biocube so i can steal the sand and rock out of it. my best rock is currently being used along with half the sand i need.

updated pics.


----------



## J_T

Very cool, doors on slides like that! 

My RO unit pulls out from under my stand on a set  LeeValley has cool stuff


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Looking good! Getting Mad Jelly. I gotta redo my 10gallon SW, and upgrade it to my 40gallon... But where to place it, and on what bloody stand...


----------



## CRJ

build a stand! it wasnt that hard.


----------



## CRJ

New try at aquascaping.

Biocube has been taken down, fish are in holding tank/QT tank, got my lock line!














































not 100% done the rockwork, not happy yet.


----------



## kamal

I like the look. Maybe go a little taller on one side of the scape?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

No, keep it the same height I like it... and I have no time or money or tools to build a stand with lol.


----------



## thmh

Iam with kamal, you need some high points in your tank for the high lights demanding sps.Now if your not doing any sps then disregard my comment .

PEWPEW!


----------



## CRJ

didnt get to work on it last night, but the more i look at it the more i like what im seeing. still not sold on an idea, so might just find something that works and say "sure, ill try that"


----------



## CRJ

final aquascape and sandbed. 

























last to set up is the ATO and its done!


----------



## explor3r

Well done the aquascape is very nice and simple, just picture it mature


----------



## J_T

lots of room for corals to grow! Nice aquascape! 

Now, look at full sized corals, and think about how they will fit into that scape. Then aquire the frags to do it!


----------



## CRJ

pics!


----------



## kamal

I am excited to see this develop


----------



## CRJ

as am i! im thrilled with how its coming, the clown in there now is beside himself with the space, its a good minute for him just to do a lap. (spent most of his life, over the last year, in a 12 gallon biocube 14)

im going to wait till the end of the week to add any more fish. im going to test the water tonight and see how things are going.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Looking stellar! Now I want one


----------



## rickcasa

Love deep tanks...it's like having multiple tanks.
You have to promise 3 fts all the time.


----------



## CRJ

thanks guys. 

3ft's? ya lost me.


----------



## rickcasa

"Cubes" can give you 3 (sometimes 4) different looks in one tank so full tank shots from all sides is appreciated.


----------



## CRJ

AH! full tank shots (fts). got it. 

sure no problem.

getting a new fish tomorrow. cant wait!


----------



## CRJ

New video update of the tank.


----------



## CRJ

heres a few updated pics.


----------



## CRJ

I threw together a free frag rack from some old parts kicking around. it will work great while i get organized and start placing corals.

and my GF got me a $150 certificat to the coral reef shop. I think shes a keeper!


----------



## J_T

Creative; 

If you would like something clean, and more permanent, let me know.

Also, I'd ask the GF what she broke... If nothing, then for sure a keeper!


----------



## altcharacter

Love the idea of the frag rack...but call J_T!! You won't regret it


----------



## kamal

J_T said:


> Creative;
> 
> If you would like something clean, and more permanent, let me know.
> 
> Also, I'd ask the GF what she broke... If nothing, then for sure a keeper!


LOL that made me chuckle


----------



## CRJ

i dont plan on keeping a rack in this tank for very long, so this will work great for a month or so. 

if i turn my biocube to a frag tank ill call ya


----------



## CRJ

Heres a few updated pics. put my first minor scratch in the front glass. and im using a sponge by hand to clean it...

crap!
its tiny, but im a pick picky...

heres some updated pics. i swung by the reef shop but they were not open yet, so i headed home. I ws out for errands anyways so NBD. 





The tank is growing a bit of scum, but with light cleanings its taking care of that. gotta be even more careful cleaning the tank!!

One Month Parameters.

Salinity 1.022 (a bit low, would like 1.024)
PH 7.9 (touch low but OK)
Ammonia 0.10 ppm OK
Nitrite 0ppm OK
Nitrate 4.0ppm (doing a waterchange this weekend)
Phosphate 0.10 (a bit high but OK)
Calcium 562 (way too high, wont be dosing calc for a while till that comes down around 420)


----------



## CRJ

i dont have a fancy lens, so heres a telephoto lens from across the room. 

can anybody ID my sps's?

Monti






Zoa garden taking shape


Rainbow BTA


ID?


----------



## CRJ

i should update this with a few pics. ill take readings tonight and see how things are going. i have had a couple frags bleach out on me, thouhg a few harder to keep have been doing great..


----------



## CRJ

*Update!*

Time for a update! its been a little while! lots have changed!


----------



## CRJ

Cant believe its been a year already. heres some of my tank in a recent product review i did. lots planned this year to improve the tank and explode the growth. Cant wait!


----------



## cica

Very nice setup. What are those feather duster looking things waving around the monti cap?


----------

